

Ask HN:  What are your non-programming hobbies? - j_baker

I'm thinking of taking up a hobby to get my mind off of coding (not that I don't like thinking about coding!) and give me something better to do than watch TV.  Now the next question is trying to figure out what hobby to choose.  What hobbies have you guys picked up?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Juggling. Cheap, great in both large and small slices, improves your hand-eye
coordination, excellent gentle cardio-vascular - and surprisingly good for
muscle tone.

For the techies/nerds/geeks/hackers there's also a theory of juggling
(SiteSwap) that lets you experiment with creating new patterns (of certain
types) of amazing complexity.

<http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/SiteSwap.html?HackerNews>

------
kat
Hiking! I get exercise, I get fresh air, and most importantly I'm far away
from my computer!

For any hobby, look at meetup.com. Getting out with other people keeps me
motivated and its an easy way to learn new things.

~~~
lukesandberg
I second this one. especially since its so easy to get into all you need is a
decent pair of shoes and a water bottle.

Nothing like eating lunch on top of a mountain!

------
gaius
Scuba diving. Weightlifting. Snowboarding. Offshore sailing.

Programming pays for it all :-)

------
togasystems
Downhill Mountain Biking Heli-Skiing Kayaking

and of course PARTYING!

